# Need Help ASAP. Remove emitter KL6



## Solscud007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok I have apparently bit off more than I can chew. I got two Seoul P4s so i could upgrade my BH gladius and SF L6.

The Gladius was smooth and easy. Just swapped stars. I thought the KL6 would be as simple, wrong!!!!

I managed to destroy the stock emitter on the KL6. I broke the dome and leads off. now all that is left is the remainder of the emitter. It looks like a hunk of metal. I tried pulling it off with a pair of needled nose pliers but nothing. How do I remove the emitter from the base?

Also in the same vein, how do I remove the P4 emitter from the star?

Thanks


----------

